# New 312Bh



## Sticks (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello all bought a new 312bh at the end of last year and just found this forum. Been lurking for a bit and wow lots of knowledge here. I am new to camping with a camper but wife is a pro. Only took out once and now can't wait until weather breaks to get it out again.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers from Dawsonville, GA!


----------



## Minor007 (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome . . . lots of great info here . . . Hope you enjoy the site as much as the camper . . .


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Great to see another 312. Welcome to the group!!


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

They look like a very nice TT. Welcome


----------



## Sticks (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Congratulations and nice choice. I've moved on to SOB but there's lots of pics of 312 mods in the link in my sig. If there's anything I can help ya with, don't hesitate.


----------

